# HELP - Westminster Dog Show



## applecruncher (Feb 13, 2019)

Did anyone see the little white dog who leisurely took his/her time in the event? This morning they showed it on GMA and it cracked everyone up! :laugh:   Took 100 sec (with 92 errors) compared to winner 32 sec (0 errors). 

Dog was NOT going to be rushed.

I don't know name of the dog or the exact event, but I'd love to see the video again.  It was too cute and funny.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offb...estminster-dog-show-agility-course/ar-BBTwNNl

here you go!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 13, 2019)

That's it! Thanks, Hoot.   :lofl:

"Winky" Bichon Frise


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

That's one of the cutest things I've ever seen! :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 13, 2019)

RR - compare Winky to Verb.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> RR - compare Winky to Verb.



LOL, yes, right???


----------



## terry123 (Feb 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's one of the cutest things I've ever seen! :love_heart:


Yes it is!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the smiles....adorable!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 13, 2019)

Love the way Winky pauses to soak up the cheers :laugh:

https://www.elle.com/culture/a26322782/winky-bichon-frise-westminster-dog-show-agility/

But.....here's Verb:

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/verb-border-collie-wins-westminster-agility-course-2019

Simply amazing.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2019)

Winky and Verb are both so lovely


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 13, 2019)

aaawww, little Gabby is certainly no slouch.  

https://www.today.com/pets/tiny-dog...s-through-course-westminster-dog-show-t148655


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> aaawww, little Gabby is certainly no slouch.
> 
> https://www.today.com/pets/tiny-dog...s-through-course-westminster-dog-show-t148655



Awesome speed, and so adorable!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2019)

Winky the Bichon did exactly what bichons do .... after having three Bichons over the years, I know their personality very well.  
My Lil'Bear is the same type of actor.   No one is a stranger to him around here.  He is always looking for new friends to entertain daily on his walks.  

Bichons love to entertain people most of all.   If they can make you laugh when they act like clowns, they have done their job!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Winky the Bichon did exactly what bichons do .... after having three Bichons over the years, I know their personality very well.
> My Lil'Bear is the same type of actor.   No one is a stranger to him around here.  He is always looking for new friends to entertain daily on his walks.
> 
> Bichons love to entertain people most of all.   If they can make you laugh when they act like clowns, they have done their job!



They are adorable Bonnie. Lil Bear is so cute! A friend had one awhile back...she was like a little cloud.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> aaawww, little Gabby is certainly no slouch.
> 
> https://www.today.com/pets/tiny-dog...s-through-course-westminster-dog-show-t148655



My goodness, *don't blink* during this run, it'll be over with when you open your eyes!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2019)

Kudos to the camera operators...capturing moments such as Verb going thru the weave poles.  Wow.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

Best in Show- King, Wired Haired Fox Terrier


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2019)

King has been doing TV appearances.

I like to watch the Dobermans parade out, they're so regal.  Those judges are brave examining dog's mouths.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes, regal says it!


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2019)

Couple more

Pixel

https://www.omaha.com/news/goodnews...cle_06fc6775-1ea3-5172-9f3c-2795b9068d43.html


Rudy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhWC9R3IA0Y


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2019)

For those who didn't watch Rudy the bulldog ^^

Bless his sweet heart :love_heart:


----------

